# Excalibur Croosbow Questions



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

You can't go wrong with any of the dragonslayers! :shade: Great crossbow!


----------



## RDJA (Apr 24, 2008)

I have an Excaliber phoenix model, very nice bow and shoots lights out. My daughter uses it as she is not able to pull a legal vertical bow yet. Very high quality and with the scope is dead on. Only down side to an Excaliber is that they are wider since they are a recurve type of limb and not a compound type cross bow. But less to go wrong and quieter than a compound crossbow. But I still would not consider any crossbow quiet.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

*Bolt gun!!!!*

I do not want to offend anyone, but Crossbows are not part of "the" archery WORLD. They should only be allowed during Archery Season for the disabled and Youth. I can see an age requirement around 60+.

Sorry for the attitude, but a device with a stock and trigger is not a piece of archery equipment.:sad:


----------



## Stonegoat (Jan 26, 2009)

deadly said:


> I do not want to offend anyone, but Crossbows are not part of "the" archery WORLD. They should only be allowed during Archery Season for the disabled and Youth. I can see an age requirement around 60+.
> 
> Sorry for the attitude, but a device with a stock and trigger is not a piece of archery equipment.:sad:


I think you're ignorant. For the record I only hunt/shoot with a compound, and don't own a XB, however, I used to shoot traditional, and I will tell you that compound bows are more similar to crossbows, than recurves or longbows. If anyrthing, there should be a separate season for traditional gear, and a separate season for crossbow/compound bows.


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the Phoenix and it is great.Their customer service is also very good.You made a good choice.I hunted with a compound bow for 25years until I hurt my shoulder and can no longer.I can tell you it is still a challenge to hunt will a crossbow.If we as hunters do not stick together we are going to loose to the people who want to do away with this great sport.


----------



## bowtie bucks (Feb 28, 2006)

*crossbow*

i was forced to either use a crossbow or stay home due to a back surgery glad the option was there.that being said if all you that think crossbows are like a gun strap your bow to your gun head to the woods so how easy they are to use. they are not that much faster than my vert bow but they are a helluva lot noisier. went to heart shoot a doe at 20 yds still hit her high in the lungs don't think that would have happened with a "real bow" almost done the same people that don't think crossbows belong in archery seasons are also some of the people that want to use inline muzzleloaders with high power scopes during muzzleloader only seasons go figure! excalibur great bows just glad to have my mathews back


----------



## Old Buddy (Aug 26, 2003)

I owned an Excalibur Excocet for years before switching to compound...I know most people do it in the other order. As far as I'm concerned, it's the best crossbow made, the weight, accuracy and simplicity make it a winner to me. The only downside for an Excalibur is it's tip to tip limb width. I used to snag it on a lot of stuff. Other than that, they're great. You'll love it.


----------

